# Virtually cured!



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

I developed IBS D after contracting the Noro-virus when I was 15, I am now just going on 20.

My symptoms were sudden and violent bouts of diarrhoea which caused me to start having panic attacks.

I could tell when I was about to have a flare up because my whole body would feel boiling hot and I would sweat,

my vision would sort of narrow down and I would feel like I wanted to vomit, everything sort of narrowed down to

'oh my god I need to go now' and I'd make a mad dash for the nearest toilet. I would also bloat like a whale and feel

really uncomfortable, as well as having a crippling pain/cramping feeling whenever I had a flare up, and just a general

'unwell' or crampy feeling all of the time, like I could feel my guts working constantly, I would wake up to the feeling and

go to bed with it.

This basically started ruining my life and I stopped wanting to go out or just leave the house at all, my boyfriend

at the time wasn't very understanding and that relationship recently ended, IBS probably being one of the main

factors. I finally went to my doctor and was palmed off with 'you've got IBS' and not much else to help me,

except Colofac, which did nothing, and Loperamide, which did help by stopping the flare ups, but it also stopped

all movement entirely for a couple of days (depending on how many I took at a time) and then it was payback time

where I'd basically spend more time on the loo paying for taking the tablet than I would've if I'd just dealt with the

flare ups! I I survived on this method of loperamide and the vicious cycle for about three years. I took other things

too that my mum had found on forums like this, things like peppermint oil, which did nothing for me, omega 3, but I

didn't see much change, Buscopan for the cramps which did help a bit but not as much as I would've liked.

I was also prescribed the antidepressant Citalopram, mainly for the panic and anxiety this caused me, although this

did help with that aspect it also made me severely tired and I was basically an unemotional zombie on these tablets.

I later found out that a side effect of them is diarrhoea! (I started off on 20mg and eventually reduced to 10mg).

After the split with my boyfriend at the end of last year I decided to come off all medication, that being the

citalopram, the pill (yasmin) probiotics and various anti-spasmodics, although I'd also started University and was

still pretty dependent on Loperamide (which is lovingly known as 'sh**-stop' in our household!)

After a severe panic attack and flare up on a train on the way into uni (The train broke down!), I spent 50 minutes +

in the train station toilets and decided enough was enough. My mum got onto more forums and we searched for anything

we hadn't already tried to stop this happening.

Now onto the good stuff!

*(Amitriptyline + L-Glutamine Powder + Probiotic (20 billion) + Multivitamin)*

We found another antidepressant named *Amitriptyline*, which is actually used more for things like bedwetting in children

and various pains in the digestive system, than depression. ( 80% of the body's seretonin is apparently found in the gut! )

and with IBS the gut becomes super-sensitive, I went to my doctor and asked for it and had no troubles in being prescribed it

when I explained that it has helped others with IBS.

I began taking it on the 24th of December 2014 and initially began with 10mg but found this had no effect for either my

anxiety nor the IBS so I upped the dosage to 20mg and continued with this.

Unfortunately one of the most common side effects of these tablets is tiredness, which worked out well for me because my

sleep was being disturbed by vivid dreams, I found that if I took the tablets at 9-10PM and went to bed around midnight, I would

have little trouble in getting up at 7:15AM for Uni the next day. I was worried that after I took the tablets I would feel like a zombie

again until I went to bed but I can say that I don't even really feel tired after I take them, but once I actually go to sleep I have

fairly undisturbed sleep and wake up feeling fine. (The box says take them half an hour before bed but that didn't work out for me )

I also worried that some people mentioned weight gain in their review of these tablets, but since taking them I can say I've noticed

no change at all in my weight.

Another side effect (actually helpful side effect) is constipation! Which in someone with IBS D basically means normal poops!

All the trials say to allow up to 8 weeks to feel the full effect of these tablets on IBS symptoms, I took my last Loperamide on Christmas

Day to stop a flare up and today is the 19th of March 2015









*L-Glutamine Powder* - Another suggestion we found online, a fairly tasteless powder you put into a drink once a day.(Better of a

morning before you eat or drink, as I've heard hot drinks can destroy some of the 'goodness' before it gets to where it's going!)

I buy this (click here) one off Amazon and put three heaped scoops (scoop included) into a shot glass and add a flat fizzy drink

(bubbles and powder don't mix) stir it, and down it, it doesn't taste of much, especially if you get a strong flavoured drink to mix it with.

*Probiotic* - I also take one of these every other night, as I find taking one every night can sometimes cause looser stools, Probiotics

need to be no less than 10 billion live bacteria . but preferably 20 billion (click here) for the ones I take.

*Multivitamin *- I take (click here) one of these every morning.

Taking all of these together since December has virtually cured me, I don't wake up with any pain or uncomfortable feeling, I haven't had

a flare up in months and the few I've had were early on and even then nothing like they used to be. I can go out without worrying now and

have even been able to start eating and drinking some of the things I thought were lost to me forever! (Energy drinks, Coffee and Pizza if

it is shop bought, greasy Dominoes or the likes are still off limit for now though, too risky! )

I honestly believe that taking all of these together is healing me, the Amitriptyline is meant to stop signals from the gut to the brain and the

L-glutamine is used to heal all sorts of internal problems, especially digestive problems, same with the probiotics and multivitamins.

I have been meaning to get onto a forum and

write about this for a while now as it's because of various other people's threads that I've found my solutions and I'd like to help other

people with their problems.

If any of this has been helpful or if you've got any more questions or just fancy a chat, message me









- Emma

*!!!!!!!!!UPDATE! 25th May 2016!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello again! As you can see, this post was initially posted in March of 2015, and since then a bit has changed.

I'm still taking the amitriptyline, I upped the dose to 25mg a few months after making this post but I began to gain a lot of weight on it so cut back

down to 20mg. I'm now on 10mg (I tried to come off them altogether and a lot of my symptoms came right back so I back on them I go!) My weight

has come right back down since I lowered the dose so don't be afraid to experiment a little with the dosage and find what's right for you.

I became irritated with how many different medications I was taking daily and when I stopped the amitriptyline, I stopped everything else too.

I figured I'd stop it all and slowly take different things until I figured out what was actually helping me. (Basically once I gained the weight

I felt majorly depressed and had a bit of a tantrum, that's why I stopped everything )

This wasn't a good move, all my symptoms naturally came back, so I slowly reintroduced amitriptyline (10mg) and also decided to try

*VSL3 Live bacteria probiotic - *they need to be stored in the fridge from delivery but the box is small - I usually pour a sachet into a shot

glass with a little bit of orange cordial and knock it back in one, it doesn't taste too bad either!

I had a holiday to Florida coming up and I knew I had to get myself sorted and do it quickly! I took the recommended 3 week course of once

sachet of VSL3 every day and I had many days where I thought it wasn't making the slightest difference, but once the 3 weeks were up, I managed

to survive 2 weeks of non-stop holiday without a single flare up!

If I'm ever going anyhwere I know I need to be good and well for, or I feel my symptoms are creeping back in, I take about a week's worth of them and

then a couple here and there just to keep it topped up.

Around this time I also discovered Pepto-bismol and took the odd glug of this (straight from the bottle is best, ignore the stupid cap they give you!)

before and sometimes after meals. I have spoken to a doctor about taking Pepto for IBS and was told that they can't prescribe it because they can't

prove that it helps, but if it helps me then I should continue taking it as and when I need it. So now I always have a bottle with me, just in case!

I have also just discovered something new to the market called *Silicol-gel*, not going to lie, this stuff is pretty gross. It's entirely tasteless but looks

like wallpaper paste. The basic idea of it is to cling to and cover a large surface area of the gut and because of this, you can literally feel it 'grabbing'

at your tongue when you take it! I usually take the spoonful of it and immediately chase it down with a strong tasting drink to wash away the feeling.

I use this mainly when I know I'm going out for a large meal or I'm going to be having alcohol. I can't say if this truly works or not, as I've only used it

a couple of times so far, but the times I did use it, I was remarkably good the next day, so you never know!

I've been back and forth to hospital begging for different tests for a while now, I've finally had a colonoscopy (not gonna lie, it didn't feel great, but wasn't too bad)

it was actually after it that I had problems, I'm going to assume it was because for the test, you take a solution to completely empty your bowels, this likely

takes out any and all 'good bacteria' that you've been building up. I had terrible flare ups for the next few weeks but I got back on the VSL3 and it eventually

evened out again. I had a few blood and stool tests but they came back fine and unfortunately I've now been discharged from the hospital with the very convenient line "it's just symptom management at this point" apparently 'IBS' usually sorts itself out after a few years, which sucks but gives me a bit of hope!

When I think of the early days of how bad I was, compared to how I am today, I can safely say that my symptoms have greatly improved.

I think all of the medications I've written about in this whole post have played a part and I'd recommend you try them all and see what they could possibly

do for you. Let me know if you have any questions!

((I forogt to mention, I still always carry loperamide with me just in case of an unexpected flare up. I also take these preemptively before a night out

sometimes just to give myself peace of mind. Thankfully I don't have to rely on these as much anymore!))

-Emma-


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Glad to hear another success story! I will try these next time I have a flare.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Emma. I tried escitalopram 15 mg last week but I stopped it after three days.

Now I am on my second day of L-glutamine. I am also taking a probiotic, but not the one you mention. I am taking S. Boulardii. And I have ordered "iflora" to add it to the mix.


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

Escitalopram is slightly different to Citalopram as I know someone on it and it effects them much differently than Citalopram effected me. If you can go back to see your doctor, try and push for Amitriptyline, if it's available. Maybe google what other names it can come under as I know some people call it differen't things. I printed off different reviews about it helping IBS and took those to my doctor which I think swayed her opinion. Good luck!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to try other options before asking for amitriptyline. I started the glutamine the day before yesterday. I want to also try psyllium, iflora, lactoferrine, and probably zinc. I see amitriptyline as a last resort if everything else fails.

It is good to know amitriptyline is working for you. Someone else also recommended it to me in another forum.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Did you follow a specific diet while you are on these supplements?


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

an0chick2 said:


> Did you follow a specific diet while you are on these supplements?


Nope not at all, I just avoid food that I know triggers flare ups but now I'm even able to eat most of them in moderation.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks! I'm definitely going to start the L glutamine (I'm already taking probiotics)... how long until you saw improvement?


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

How long do you think you will have to stay on the amitriptyline?


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

an0chick2 said:


> Thanks! I'm definitely going to start the L glutamine (I'm already taking probiotics)... how long until you saw improvement?


It took a good couple of months before I saw real improvement but little by little things got better over the months.

Because it's so easy to get hold of and take I'm definitely going to stay on L-Glutamine, I tested positive for

H.Pylori whch can cause stomach ulcers and L-Glutamine and a course of antibiotics completely cleared it up

so because of this and the improvements I've seen for IBS I'm just going to stay on it. I'd say get it ASAP and start

taking it ASAP and you'll see differences soon enough


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

theibslady said:


> How long do you think you will have to stay on the amitriptyline?


Well I've been taking antidepressants for a mix of anxiety and depression for years, it just so happened that Amitriptyline

solves the IBS and anxiety problems at the same time, so I'll be taking it for as long as I can get it, I'm not sure what

would happen about the IBS if I stopped taking it and I'm not too keen to find out!


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks so much for giving me hope.


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

an0chick2 said:


> Thanks so much for giving me hope.


No problem, good luck


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

TheAlphaLycan said:


> Well I've been taking antidepressants for a mix of anxiety and depression for years, it just so happened that Amitriptyline
> 
> solves the IBS and anxiety problems at the same time, so I'll be taking it for as long as I can get it, I'm not sure what
> 
> would happen about the IBS if I stopped taking it and I'm not too keen to find out!


Have you or anyone else found that by clearing their IBS their mental health has also improved? I had depression for about 8 years, along with my IBS (most of my life). After working significantly on my IBS, my mental health also improved. Brain-gut connection can be powerful, especially as there is more serotonin in the gut than in the brain. What do you think?


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

theibslady said:


> Have you or anyone else found that by clearing their IBS their mental health has also improved? I had depression for about 8 years, along with my IBS (most of my life). After working significantly on my IBS, my mental health also improved. Brain-gut connection can be powerful, especially as there is more serotonin in the gut than in the brain. What do you think?


Yes I can definitely agree, the majority of my anxiety was caused by the IBS and the bit that wasn't has for the most part disappeared over the years. Since

the IBS has improved a lot lately I am definitely feeling better in my mental health, there's a definite link between the brain and the gut and long may it

continue getting better!


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Is it safe to take BOTH Amitriptyline & l-Glutamine TOGETHER? I have been prescribed Amitriptyline on 10mg but im also thinking of taking a l-Glutamine supplement from a health food store.

Does anyone know of any possible side effects or dangers of taking BOTH together?


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

truekumar said:


> Is it safe to take BOTH Amitriptyline & l-Glutamine TOGETHER? I have been prescribed Amitriptyline on 10mg but im also thinking of taking a l-Glutamine supplement from a health food store.
> 
> Does anyone know of any possible side effects or dangers of taking BOTH together?


Hi! I've left a link to where I buy my L-glutamine power from in the original post. I have been taking both together for months and have only seen positive results, no side effects whatsoever. I'm taking 25mg of amitriptyline now and still no negative side effects. Hope this helps


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hiya Alpha...

I started on L-Glutamine about a week back, and i love it. Low dose compared to you though... 2 grams daily.

I had not heard of amitriptyline, but will research it. I know Remeron is commonly prescribed for IBS, and has a direct link to pain-gut channel, but have not tried it yet because of the weight gain.

I also take GABA with my L-Glut.


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

Leo41 said:


> Hiya Alpha...
> 
> I started on L-Glutamine about a week back, and i love it. Low dose compared to you though... 2 grams daily.
> 
> ...


Hi! I'm glad you're enjoying the L-Glutamine, it's done me well. 
It might be because I'm in the UK that you've not heard of some of the drugs, because I've not heard of Remeron
Or GABA! But I'm sure they will be around just under different names.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ahhh ok.. doing some digging what you are on is also known as Elavil. It is an old style tricyclic anti-depressant, and has a GREAT track record with D based IBS issues and pain/spasms.

It was and still is one I am looking at. Likely the best track record with IBS tbh, but supposedly has a lot more side effects than the newer classes. Weight gain and water retention being something I was concerned about.

Remeron is less known, and actually is in it's own class (doesn't fit tricyclic or SSRI). It is known as a tetracyclic. Supposedly fantastic for IBS.

Antidepressants - Many tricyclic agents (TCAs) have a pain relieving effect in people with irritable bowel syndrome. The dose of TCAs is typically much lower than that used for treating depression. It is believed that these drugs reduce pain perception when used in low doses, although the exact mechanism of their benefit is unknown.

TCAs commonly used for pain management include amitriptyline, imipramine, desipramine, and nortriptyline. It is common to experience fatigue when starting a TCA; this is not always an undesirable side effect since it can help improve sleep when TCAs are taken in the evening. TCAs are generally started in low doses and increased gradually. Their full effect may not be seen for three to four weeks.

TCAs also slow movement of contents through the gastrointestinal tract and may be most helpful in people with diarrhea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome.

Another class of antidepressants, the selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors, may be recommended if you have both irritable bowel syndrome and depression. Common SSRIs include fluoxetine (Prozac), sertraline (Zoloft), paroxetine (Paxil), citalopram (Celexa), and escitalopram (Lexapro) Other antidepressant medications that may be recommended include mirtazapine (Remeron), venlafaxine (Effexor), and duloxetine (Cymbalta). (See "Patient


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

This post has such good information, and stuff I'll definitely consider suggesting to my doctor down the line.

You are giving us hope, indeed!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Really great to hear of your success !

Keep us posted from time to time please, for long term effects OK ?


----------



## truekumar (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Emma,

Any update on your progress with this routine? Also, did you check with your GP that L-Glutamine is fine to take with Amitriptyline ??


----------



## TheAlphaLycan (Mar 19, 2015)

truekumar said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Any update on your progress with this routine? Also, did you check with your GP that L-Glutamine is fine to take with Amitriptyline ??


Hi! I have just updated my post with what's going on lately. I did check with my GP when I started taking it and she said it was fine, I never

noticed any side effects while I was taking it. Hope this helps!


----------



## AMinter (Apr 24, 2017)

I started taking these multivitamins which helped a lot! https://www.naturesupplies.co.uk/multi-vitamins


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

When I took glutamine & amitriptyline I had severe dizziness so I gave it up in fear.

Thanks.


----------

